
Show HN: Use Dojo to learn, build, and deploy web apps - jmtame
http://www.dojoapp.com
======
kls
The headline talked about using Dojo but the tutorial is 100% Sinatra and ROR.
Is Dojo used in other tutorials or is the word Dojo just used because it is in
the URL. The layout make it appear as if it is associated with the Dojo
toolkit. I understand that Sinatra and ROR can be used with Dojo, but I feel
the title and branding is misleading based on the fact that the tutorial
contained no Dojo in it.

~~~
duck
A coding dojo is a way to improve your skills and has nothing to do with any
particular language or framework - see <http://codingdojo.org/cgi-
bin/wiki.pl?WhatIsCodingDojo>.

~~~
rhizome
People (like me, too) are going to assume Dojo the framework over dojo-the-
special-kind-of-room when there is no article (a/an/the) used.

Capitalization makes a difference in the English language.

------
moonlighter
While I understand that this isn't about the Dojo toolkit nor the fellow who
submitted the post to it here (Thanks!), I can't help but feel that the folks
who created this service made a real blunder by naming this thing "dojoapp"
simply because of it's uncanny naming resemblance to the Dojo toolkit.

Try to Google it; you get drowned in results to the toolkit, not their site.
Mention it to anyone else and be sure about the resulting confusion. It's like
creating a new service called BMWApp which then has nothing to do with the
car...

------
2arrs2ells
The intro tutorial is great! Just the right mix of brevity/content, and
totally convinced me to sign up.

Only suggestion - find a way to speed up the deployment process. It might just
be the HN effect, but once I finish my first "app" - I want to see it in
action, not stare at a spinner for a few minutes.

EDIT: Looks like you're deploying to heroku, so I see why it takes more than a
few seconds. It might be nice to tweak your UI, to encourage people to go
through a tutorial while they wait for a deploy (rather than staring at a
spinner).

~~~
choxi
Yep, the wait time is mostly from Heroku. Allowing people to continue the
tutorial while it deploys is a good idea, reminds me of the article about
Asynchronous UI a few days ago.

------
jamesbressi
It was exciting. Yup, I sound like a complete dork, but for someone who just
doesn't have the ability to pick up coding like he used to, this was great. A
few explanations in the tutorial confused me from a complete novice
standpoint, but I am really looking forward to the "Blog in 30 minutes"! Glad
I signed up, and if I'm your target "customer" then feel free to email me if
you want feedback, etc. I'd like to see something exactly like this for
Objective C and developing iPhone apps.

~~~
choxi
we'd love to get your feedback. i wasn't able to find your email, could you
hit us up at founders[at]dojoapp.com?

------
leoedin
I enjoyed going through those tutorials, and I think I know more about Ruby
now! What's the time scale on further tutorials? The platform (including the
ability to deploy apps quickly and easily) is great! I'd be particularly
interested in the node.js tutorials that are tantalisingly listed on your
site.

------
dlf
I really like this. It'd be great to see some Python tutorials though.

------
samdjohnson
This is a great way to teach programmers a new framework or tool.

------
jaryd
twitter bootstrap for the design win?

------
dhaivatpandya
I LOVE IT!

------
rick888
Dojo has already lost the battle.

I used it for awhile and it is a cool framework. However, Jquery has it beat
in terms of documentation (code and usage) and community support (I can find
pretty much any component I need with Jquery).

~~~
mitchellhislop
You should take another look at the link - its all about ROR and Sinatra, not
Dojo Toolkit.

~~~
rick888
How does this invalidate my point?

The link title includes "Dojo" and I was stating my opinion. I see the Dojo
fanbois have downvoted me.

~~~
bmelton
The people who realize that this isn't Dojo, the JS framework, and is instead
Dojo, the Ruby Deployment Tool... they're the ones who downvoted you.

~~~
rick888
well, it's not my fault.

It's the fault of the person that named a ruby development tool "Dojo" when
it's clear there was already a javascript framework with the same name.

so..maybe they should be downvoting themselves? (like I have your responses)

~~~
dhaivatpandya
I think that's the shittiest argument I've ever seen.

You didn't even open the link before just leaving a negative comment about it.

It takes a lot of work to write web apps, and when people say negative things
about them, it hurts.

